# Edition 38



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Anybody going to Edition38 this weekend?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I am :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I was but now I am going to Legoland with the kids


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

robokn said:


> I am :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


There's always one! :roll:


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I was but now I am going to Legoland with the kids


Legoland? Could be worse I guess :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

DeanTT said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > I was but now I am going to Legoland with the kids
> ...


How I had even got a tent so I could stay at the event and use the lager [smiley=bigcry.gif] tent all weekend


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

What is this show all about it all 5 minutes up the road from me i might pop in for a look.


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

barton TT said:


> What is this show all about it all 5 minutes up the road from me i might pop in for a look.


VAG show, I think. Pp on over....
Have a look


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Well I did hear it was crap and I was better off at Legoland :wink: :lol:


----------



## vfunk (Dec 28, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Well I did hear it was crap and I was better off at Legoland :wink: :lol:


Really ? Who from ? Tej and I at least had a great weekend and im sure there were others who enjoyed it also...


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Myself and Dean had a great weekend, planned to go for a meal ended up in Macdonalds and then some eighties night club and Â£65 lighter :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 300TT (Apr 22, 2007)

What a weekend, Best show of the year for vw and audi's,Darren your car is now on the next level,love it m8.

Lego land better. :roll:


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

robokn said:


> Myself and Dean had a great weekend, planned to go for a meal ended up in Macdonalds and then some eighties night club and Â£65 lighter :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Was really good, shame about the hangover Sunday, I won't be drinking lots of lager followed by 6 red bull & vodka pitchers again in a hurry though! :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

vfunk said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Well I did hear it was crap and I was better off at Legoland :wink: :lol:
> ...


It was a joke m8 thats why I put the :wink: :lol: in there 
I was going but I forgot I was taking the kids away to Legoland for the same weekend


----------



## vfunk (Dec 28, 2006)

robokn said:


> Myself and Dean had a great weekend, planned to go for a meal ended up in Macdonalds and then some eighties night club and Â£65 lighter :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Rob did you take your car on the stage at all over the weekend ?


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

vfunk said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Well I did hear it was crap and I was better off at Legoland :wink: :lol:
> ...


What a great weekend, the whole thing was great, great atmosphere in the show ground and the camp site. Well done to the Edition 38 crew, you can tell allot of work goes into making the show what it was.

i took the TT and my Polo down. We were camping, and i think we made it back at to the tent at about 5:30am. What a way to celebrate my birthday.

Darren your car is just amazing, and the interior is just gorgeous. The attention to detail is just maddness, i really thought you'd take best Audi, but well done for your prize. 8)

I even managed to get my little Polo on the stage, so i was happy.

Roll on the next show.....


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

I missed this.. 

Any pics..?


----------



## vfunk (Dec 28, 2006)

Tej, Your to kind.. but yes im quite happy with the car for now.. but it will be differant for the players show at the end of the month..


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

vfunk said:


> Tej, Your to kind.. but yes im quite happy with the car for now.. but it will be differant for the players show at the end of the month..


your changing it again 

your crazy dude, i cant even work out how'd youd improve on that but i guess ill have to wait and see. if you fancy a change, why dont you work on mine :lol: :roll:

jay, ill get some pics up soon.


----------



## vfunk (Dec 28, 2006)

here's one... 8)


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

OMG i love that...

RS4 seats..?


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

heres more


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Never liked a roll cage in a TT but that looks uber-cool..

nice work mate.. I can see the attention to detail from the pic..


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

bits of the car that are so cool it hurts

-the ride height (double respect for doing it on coilies)
-the seats
-the leather trimmed roll cage
-the rear trims with the cage tucked behind the side panels
-how smooth the car looks without the mirrors and rear panel lines

and the OMG i cant belive he's done that bit has to be

-the leather covered boot lifters  (nutter :-* )


----------



## vfunk (Dec 28, 2006)

Thank you. Its also leather trimmed to match .


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Everytime i see ideas like this i feel a million miles away from completion :roll:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

JAAYDE said:


> Everytime i see ideas like this i feel a million miles away from completion :roll:


come on mate, your at least two million :wink:


----------



## vfunk (Dec 28, 2006)

JAAYDE said:


> Everytime i see ideas like this i feel a million miles away from completion :roll:


Thats crazy.. No cars are better than anyone elses people just do things in differant ways.. Completion i feel also never comes as there's allways somthing else to do on top of keeping the daily running of the car..I park mine next to a stock one at my little girls school (yup she goes to school in it most days) and i love that one just as much as mine...


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Jay is a bit of a modder Darren, he's never gonna be happy, ive seen the pics of all the parts he's bought and it only gets bigger. 8)

i told you Jay to forget your plans and come to Editon. next year for sure!


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

TTej said:


> Jay is a bit of a modder Darren, he's never gonna be happy, ive seen the pics of all the parts he's bought and it only gets bigger. 8)
> 
> i told you Jay to forget your plans and come to Editon. next year for sure!


Defo.. the car should be there next year in some kind of finished state..

need a new shed for all the parts now :roll:

So hows the Polo looking Tej.?


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

i even managed to win something


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

TTej said:


> heres more


OMG that's one minging car - styling more suited to a Saxo or Corsa - is the suspension broken or has someone been 'shoping.


----------



## 300TT (Apr 22, 2007)

saint said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> > heres more
> ...


YOU TALK SHIT. THAT IS THE BEST TT IN THE UK BY A MILE.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

[/quote]Rob did you take your car on the stage at all over the weekend ?[/quote]

Darren was enjoying the show too much on saturday and on sunday i was totally blocked in and felt like shite so not really in the mood to talk..what did you win??


----------



## vfunk (Dec 28, 2006)

Rob did you take your car on the stage at all over the weekend ?[/quote]

Darren was enjoying the show too much on saturday and on sunday i was totally blocked in and felt like shite so not really in the mood to talk..what did you win??[/quote]

Thats a shame as i know alot of people were waiting to see your car up there..

I won PVW magazines Best of Show which im over the moon about


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

300TT said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > TTej said:
> ...


I usually do however on this occasion I think there is plenty to debate.


----------



## vfunk (Dec 28, 2006)

I usually do however on this occasion I think there is plenty to debate.[/quote]

Oh well, we are all entilted to our own opinions it just i usally keep mine to myself. :wink:










Ill look out for a corsa/nova with these fitted though. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTej said:


> i even managed to win something


Nice one mte that Polo was a great find and you have made a great show car out of it not to much but just enought


----------



## VR6Golf (Jan 23, 2007)

saint said:


> OMG that's one minging car - styling more suited to a Saxo or Corsa - is the suspension broken or has someone been 'shoping.


Rose tinted specs make you go blind, or homosexual - your choice...


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

VR6Golf said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > OMG that's one minging car - styling more suited to a Saxo or Corsa - is the suspension broken or has someone been 'shoping.
> ...


I'd prefer blindness thanks, not that am homophobic or would consider that as a lifestyle choice, just I'd then not be able to see such a crap looking car.


----------



## RenZo (Feb 14, 2006)

looks like a great show..

vfunk - your tt is amazing... have been following your progress and its gotta be one of the best tt's ive ever seen!

ttej - love the polo! i should be getting a golf mk2 soon so hopefully next year ill be at the show with a mk2 and my tt! 

Renzo


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Good to hear you guys had a great time.

vfunk do you have the hi res of this pic? Do you have a rear view mirror attached to the quater light window as it looks like someone in the reflection  Is it to ensure you don't kerb your wheels?



vfunk said:


>


----------

